# DeMarcus Cousins



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, he's been a monster of late. He's already putting up career numbers this season, but this recent stretch of his has been incredible. In his last 10 games, he's averaging 32.5 PPG, 14.2 RPG, 3.1 APG, 1 BPG & 1.7 SPG. He dropped a career-high 48 points last night against the Pacers. Has he finally turned the corner in his career and gotten his head into the game enough for him to consistently dominate like this? He's the best center in the game right now and he's only getting better. Rondo has been a huge contributor in Cousins' success and the Kings, as of today, are winners of five in a row and are sitting in the 8th seed in the playoffs.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Yea, he's finally becoming the guy that everyone wanted him to be and has the Kings looking like the favorite to land the last spot in the West so long as he stays healthy (remember, they're 1-7 without him this year and still where they are now). The Kings could maybe stand to add one more solid bench 3-and-D swingman - maybe they could poach PJ Tucker from the Suns? - but otherwise they look to be in pretty good shape if they stay healthy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's playing unbelievable basketball. Holy shit.


----------

